# possible scam



## blueshyguy99 (May 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of amanitamushroom.com?
They have some seeds at rediculous prices and offer more than that. I have sent them a couple of e-mails and haven't gotten any responses. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Fadeux (May 20, 2008)

Looked at the site for about 12 seconds. Thats all it took for me to figure out these guys are hacks... Plain and simple, even if they did actually do a good service, their website looks like a 14 year old typing student designed it. Plus its a stupid website name. Amanitas are 100% legal, and there is a reason for it. They make you sick as hell, so no one does them recreationally... Stay away from this place.


----------



## blueshyguy99 (May 20, 2008)

Ya, I was skeptical of someone actually sending clones in the mail.
But on to the next, Cannacopia has very cheap seeds, but is it good quality? Would you recommend for a first timer or not at all?


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

Just go to Doc Chronic or Seed Botique.  They are proven great seedbanks and the only two that I have ever used.  Peakseeds has some great strains too but they dont take credit cards.


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

I agree. Looks like a flam to me. I would stick with the reputable seedbanks. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

blueshyguy99 said:
			
		

> Cannacopia has very cheap seeds



Yes, so does KC Brains........probably because the are CRAP!! You can get yourself some very good genetics at very reasonable prices. Google Mandala seeds and try out some of their strains; very easy to grow and very good on the head. Nirvana and Doc Chronic also have super prices on some great genetics. I heard some bad things about the Doc not too long ago, so give Nirvana a look.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2008)

I have done business with Mandala several times.  The genetics are outstanding and the prices are really good.  You have to order from Mandala directly as they have curtailed their wholesale business.  Just got a package of Speed Queen that I am excited about.


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

drchronic.com
nirvana
and bcseedking.com

All 3 have always been good to me.


----------



## ms_1 (May 21, 2008)

I saw that site just the other day and thought it must be a scam.  420 seeds has less expensive seeds that I've had good luck with but not much of a selection.


----------



## Kakkoii (Dec 29, 2008)

Old thread, but I'd like to clear up the misconceptions here, so people searching about Cannacopia don't get the wrong idea.

 The strains Cannacopia sell are legit. The reason they are cheap is because Cannacopia believes that the prices people have to pay for quality seeds these days are ridiculous.

 There have been a few grow reports around already finished showing the results to be quite amazing.

 For more information on them check out this thread: planetganja.com/highsociety/showthread.php?p=843783


----------



## icegrower (Dec 29, 2008)

ive got to second what godspeed says, i would recomend to everybody to do buisness with mandala seeds the best beans  ive gotten so far...


----------



## Hick (Dec 30, 2008)

Kakkoii said:
			
		

> Old thread, but I'd like to clear up the misconceptions here, so people searching about Cannacopia don't get the wrong idea.
> 
> The strains Cannacopia sell are legit. The reason they are cheap is because Cannacopia believes that the prices people have to pay for quality seeds these days are ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Without even checking the link..
.. What is a "legit" strain?..
While I agree that the price of seeds can be ridiculous, the "Breeders" that created stable and true breeding strains deserve to be rewarded for their years of work, knowledge and dedication in the field. IMO, it's the seedbanks themselves that are reaping unjust/unwarrented benefits in most cases.
  "Knockoffs" are "ripoffs".. IMO. And "hybrid" vigor can account for 'amazing results' from nearlly any f1 cross. 


And NOW.. _after_ checking the link. I don't see any pudding?.. ("proof is in the pudding")..
  he (cannacopia) came on, made some 'claims'.. and disappeared??? 
Might "you" be cannacopia?.. I'm always a bit suspicious when a new poster comes in promoting products. We call it SPAM and usually delete it.


----------



## Kakkoii (Dec 30, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Without even checking the link..
> .. What is a "legit" strain?..
> While I agree that the price of seeds can be ridiculous, the "Breeders" that created stable and true breeding strains deserve to be rewarded for their years of work, knowledge and dedication in the field. IMO, it's the seedbanks themselves that are reaping unjust/unwarrented benefits in most cases.
> "Knockoffs" are "ripoffs".. IMO. And "hybrid" vigor can account for 'amazing results' from nearlly any f1 cross.
> ...



I'm not promoting it. I just happen to know that they are not a scam, and don't want someone to stumble upon this thread threw a google search as I did and get the wrong idea.

 That was just 1 link. If you search Cannacopia in google, there's been quite a few grow test's as I've said. The tests have shown them to be quite good quality seeds.

  There's a test grow section for Cannacopia even, on International Cannagraphic...  icmag.com/ic/forumdisplay.php?f=65600

 Also hempdepot.ca who are respected sellers don't let just anyone sell seeds on their site. They make sure they are quality seeds.

 If any of you personally know Chimera or are able to contact him, he can verify also that Cannacopia is legit. Chimera even shared some of his clones with them.


----------

